# Maru 5x5x5



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

http://maru.tw/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=31&Itemid=30

Claims to have the perfect weighting ratio on the turning resistance between the outer and inner layer. Says that it makes the 3x3x3 step more controlable.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you know what the mechanism is?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw the price and was like :O

Then I realized its probably not US dollars


----------



## irontwig (Feb 22, 2011)

I assume it's Taiwanese dollars which would make 22 USD.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

Says to "combined the advantages of different mechanisms with a double-layered center piece and shallow corner piece. Isolates the 3x3x3 to produce outstanding outer layer and stable inner layer".


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm pretty cheap for a cube making such claims. I may have to check it out when it comes into Cube Depot.


----------



## Drake (Feb 23, 2011)

Its an new structure, that's sure, maru don't make KO's and its say that its an new structure lol. Ya its an tw dollar, or sommething like that, not U.S lol.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 23, 2011)

Drake said:


> Its an new structure, that's sure, maru don't make KO's and its say that its an new structure lol. Ya its an tw dollar, or sommething like that, not U.S lol.


 
maru sure does make KOs. maru 4x4 is 95% v-cube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 23, 2011)

If its $650, it must be revolutionary.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 23, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If its $650, it must be revolutionary.


 
:fp it was stated many times that it was taiwanese dollars.

On the other hand, I am definitely considering stocking this.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 23, 2011)

i want to see a review before i get it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> i want to see a review before i get it


 
everybody does.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 23, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> :fp it was stated many times that it was taiwanese dollars.
> 
> On the other hand, I am definitely considering stocking this.


 
:fp to you, because I was joking, sir. Of course I know it's Taiwanese dollars. Who would spend $650 USD on one cube?!


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 23, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> :fp to you, because I was joking, sir. Of course I know it's Taiwanese dollars. Who would spend $650 USD on one cube?!



Some people would...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> maru sure does make KOs. maru 4x4 is 95% v-cube


I think he meant that maru doesn't just straight up produce someone else's design. They do tend to always modify a design, or combine some designs, or invent a few new things.


----------



## hanwu (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to the Taiwan Winter Open 2011, and it's the first day that Maru release the 5x5. I tried the 5x5, the outer layer is quite good, but the corner cutting isn't that good and the cube itself is quite heavy( heavier than the V5). Regarding the mechanism, I did take out a edge piece(the cube is not mine, so I could't take the whole cube apart), and the mechanism looks like a mix of V5 and the Rubik's. 

Black and white cubes are available. I did see a transparent 5x5, but Maru doesn't sell transparent ones and I don't know why.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I think he meant that maru doesn't just straight up produce someone else's design. They do tend to always modify a design, or combine some designs, or invent a few new things.


 
still a knockoff....


....but i love knockoffs (if it's not copying a Taiwanese work).


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 23, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Some people would...


 o_0


hanwu said:


> I went to the Taiwan Winter Open 2011, and it's the first day that Maru release the 5x5. I tried the 5x5, the outer layer is quite good, but the corner cutting isn't that good and the cube itself is quite heavy( heavier than the V5). Regarding the mechanism, I did take out a edge piece(the cube is not mine, so I could't take the whole cube apart), and the mechanism looks like a mix of V5 and the Rubik's.
> 
> Black and white cubes are available. I did see a transparent 5x5, but Maru doesn't sell transparent ones and I don't know why.


 
The outer layers feel comparable to which 3x3?


----------



## Mikon (Feb 23, 2011)

If it's better than the Ghost Hand 5x5x5, I'm in.


----------



## Drake (Feb 27, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> maru sure does make KOs. maru 4x4 is 95% v-cube


 
Ya, but its was only an considence, maru is an brand that make good quality product, and the campagnie started in 2008, like v-cube, if im right.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Drake said:


> Ya, but its was only an considence, maru is an brand that make good quality product, and the campagnie started in 2008, like v-cube, if im right.


 
your post does not make any sense to me.

And I don't think it's a coincidence.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> your post does not make any sense to me.
> 
> And I don't think it's a coincidence.


 
Maybe I can translate it.


Drake said:


> Ya, but it was only a coincidence, maru is a brand that makes good quality products, and the campagne started in 2008, so did v-cube, I think.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 28, 2011)

I still think I'm gonna get a V Cube instead.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 28, 2011)

Im buying a V-Cube 5 at TOW 2011, 
this doesn't seem like much, just another 5x5


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Or you could just get a YJ 5x5, basically the same thing but better.

Just like an iPhone and a HTT.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Or you could just get a YJ 5x5, basically the same thing but better.
> 
> Just like an iPhone and a HTT.


 
My YJ sucks it pops ALL the time.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the Ghost Hand 5x5 alot. I have the tensions pretty tight because it used to lock up a lot but I really like it now.
.....................................^...


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 28, 2011)

I love my YJ


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 28, 2011)

People who like YJ don't know what an awesome V-5 feels like :3


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Maybe I can translate it.
> 
> 
> Drake said:
> ...


"Campagne" is still not a word. 

And no Drake, it was not a coincidence and v-cubes was founded before 2008.


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> People who like YJ don't know what an awesome V-5 feels like :3


 
Listen to this guy!

On-topic, I might give this one a try if it appears on Lightake or something.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My YJ sucks it pops ALL the time.


 Tension it. I hope you don't fin dthis a surprise.


amostay2004 said:


> People who like YJ don't know what an awesome V-5 feels like :3


 
Yes I do.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

People who generalizes people with their preference usually have less experiance than most others. (i.e. noobs)

V5s can be good, but YJs are easier to adjust to make it good. Those who couldn't make a YJ 5x5 good are lacking skill in cube maintenance, given the adjustability of the screws. 

In another word, if you can't get a V-cube right, it's not because you suck, but rather the design of the cube itself is flawed. 
But in the case of YJ 5x5, it is totally yout fault because you already have the adjustable screws.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> People who generalizes people with their preference usually have less experiance than most others. (i.e. noobs)
> 
> V5s can be good, but YJs are easier to adjust to make it good. Those who couldn't make a YJ 5x5 good are lacking skill in cube maintenance, given the adjustability of the screws.
> 
> ...


 
My caps are not removable.


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> People who generalizes people with their preference usually have less experiance than most others. (i.e. noobs)
> 
> V5s can be good, but YJs are easier to adjust to make it good. Those who couldn't make a YJ 5x5 good are lacking skill in cube maintenance, given the adjustability of the screws.
> 
> ...



Material properties, choices of what parts to hollow out, spring stiffness, etc. It's personal preference in the end, but V-Cubes made better design choices (aside from the rivets, that's just a rapid production detail).

And if you can't get a V-Cube 5 right, you're not playing with it enough.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Meep said:


> And if you can't get a V-Cube 5 right, you're not playing with it enough.



Lemme re-word what I'm trying to say...

Not being able to get a V-cube 5 right is means that you are not very good at cube maintenance. However, in contrast to not getting a YJ good, it's not entirely your fault because a restriction is put on one of the most important adjustability. But in the case of YJ, you really suck if you can't make it good even with the adjustable screws.


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lemme re-word what I'm trying to say...
> 
> Not being able to get a V-cube 5 right is means that you are not very good at cube maintenance. However, in contrast to not getting a YJ good, it's not entirely your fault because a restriction is put on one of the most important adjustability. But in the case of YJ, you really suck if you can't make it good even with the adjustable screws.



From my experience it's more beneficial to clean the gunk out of a broken in cube than to keep fiddling with the tensions. If you really must tighten a rivetted cube, you can always just put a spacer between the rivet head the spring (Torsional springs etc).

I'm not saying YJs are total poop, as I had one and used it as a main 5x5 for a period of time. However, it didn't take too long for the pieces themselves to be worn out that the poorly-designed hollowed center corners kept catching onto things as badly as the Rubik's 5x5 did. My non-adjustable V5s have each lasted significantly longer, and if I wasn't lazy, I could make them adjustable etc.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Meep said:


> From my experience it's more beneficial to clean the gunk out of a broken in cube than to keep fiddling with the tensions. If you really must tighten a rivetted cube, you can always just put a spacer between the rivet head the spring (Torsional springs etc).


 
I never said that you should just fiddle with the tension. Tensioning is just one of the options that I implys when I say "adjustability". 

I'm saying that you got all these options --tensioning, cleaning, lubrication type, breaking-in method-- in a YJ 5x5; yet if you still could not get it right then you just really suck.

Though I do agree on the center piece catching --it's quite annoying. But the V-cube also have the same problem---though being less merely because of the extremely tight setting. It has nothing to do with hollow centers, but rather the mechanism itself is flawed.

I have minimized the problem on my YJ to almost nothing with very precise adjustment.


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I never said that you should just fiddle with the tension. Tensioning is just one of the options that I implys when I say "adjustability".
> 
> I'm saying that you got all these options --tensioning, cleaning, lubrication type, breaking-in method-- in a YJ 5x5; yet if you still could not get it right then you just really suck.
> 
> Though I do agree on the center piece catching --it's quite annoying. But I have minimized it to almost nothing with very precise adjustment.



What I'm trying to say is only -one- of those options doesn't exist with the V5, and if it's -really- needed, there're easy ways around it.

Also, unnecessary precise adjustments = bad design.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Meep said:


> What I'm trying to say is only -one- of those options doesn't exist with the V5, and if it's -really- needed, there're easy ways around it.
> 
> Also, unnecessary precise adjustments = bad design.


 



daniel0731ex said:


> But the V-cube also have the same problem.....
> 
> .....It has nothing to do with hollow centers, but rather the mechanism itself is flawed.



...


And of course you could always find the other way around, never said that you can't. If it's me I could easily make it good with just brief lubrication.

But I am speaking in terms of less skilled (in hardware maintenance) cubers here though, that it's not entirely your fault if you can't make V-cube decent (and that you sucks completely if you fails to tune-up a YJ).


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't mind me. Just pointing something out.


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> it's not entirely your fault if you can't make V-cube decent



The point: Yeah it is lol


----------



## TK 421 (Feb 28, 2011)

will it have rivet on 2 sides just like their 4x4?


----------



## mio.perdani (Feb 28, 2011)

i hope this cube will better than vCube for my fingers,,hehehehe,,


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 28, 2011)

mmm i will wait for a review.. looks nice. I hope they will put it on lightake.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Meep said:


> The point: Yeah it is lol



:fp



daniel0731ex said:


> But I am speaking in terms of less skilled (in hardware maintenance) cubers here though.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 28, 2011)

you should stock them


bigbee99 said:


> :fp it was stated many times that it was taiwanese dollars.
> 
> On the other hand, I am definitely considering stocking this.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> :fp


 
How does the v-5 take a lot of hardware maintenance? It's mostly just breaking in and lubing, and mind you almost any lube seems to work fine on a v-5. Though I do agree the older black v-5s tend to get over loosened, changing to a white core fixes that. You can't say that just because someone is not good in hardware maintenance that he/she should not get a potentially better cube.

A lot of people that say their v-5 suck simply didn't spend the time to break it in (from personal experience), or they're just not fast enough to have any credibility. I'm willing to bet that EVERY fast 5x5 solver uses a V-cube and most of them would've at least tried a YJ 5x5 since they care enough about the event.


----------



## Mikon (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not very skilled at finding the best tension. My YJ makes me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 28, 2011)

What center caps mine don't come off.


----------



## peedu (Feb 28, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I have understood that there are several versions of YJ 5x5.
Rivets, no springs.
Rivets, springs.
Screws, springs.


Peedu


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Rivets, no springs.......←should be screws.
Rivets, springs.......←this one doesn't exist.
Screws, springs.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> How does the v-5 take a lot of hardware maintenance?



Who said that?

But yes, I also agree on what you said about people saying V-cube have bad turning. But once again, I am talking in terms of the less eexperianced cubers here; I'm just trying to say that YJs are easier to prepare than V-cubes. But conversely, those who say that YJ sucks are either noobs or not caring to put in some effort because of the prejudice.



Please stop quoting me out of context...


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 28, 2011)

YJ doesn't suck, its just not as good as a nice V-cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 1, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> You can't say that just because someone is not good in hardware maintenance that he/she should not get a potentially better cube.



You suck at hardware maintanance → you can't make a V5 good → you're better off with a YJ (it's also significantly superior than V5 in terms of out-of-box performance, because of the more-refined molding quality)

and noobs don't give a crap about it being "potentially better" if they can't get it out.




DavidWoner said:


> YJ doesn't suck, its just not as good as a nice V-cube.



you are entitled to your opinion. but it really depends on the modder. My point here is that there is no solid proof whether one is "potentially" better than another.


----------



## JyH (Mar 1, 2011)

HAVE MERCY V-CUBES


----------



## Meep (Mar 1, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> it's also significantly superior than V5 in terms of out-of-box performance, because of the more-refined molding quality



lol opinions


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 1, 2011)

Meep said:


> lol opinions


 
YOU IS TROLLIN!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 1, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My caps are not removable.


 


Cool Frog said:


> What center caps mine don't come off.


 
They are like Ghosthand 3x3. You hvae to REALLY try.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Mar 1, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> YOU IS TROLLIN!


 
Don't be a queer.



anyway, Daniel, you're a hardware beast, but sometimes you've gotta admit to being wrong. The fastest 5x5x5 cubers use V5. The way David and Meep are defending V5, I must assume that they use it in competition. They're faster then you by two minutes. I tend to (and I'm sure others do as well) believe faster cubers more readily then slow cubers in the area of "best" cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Who said that?


Sorry for using the term 'a lot'. I meant to refer to your statements about how you have to be 'skilled' in hardware maintenance to have a good V-5. And my point stands that you don't have to be skilled in it anyway, just break it in and lube.



daniel0731ex said:


> But once again, I am talking in terms of the less eexperianced cubers here; I'm just trying to say that YJs are easier to prepare than V-cubes. But conversely, those who say that YJ sucks are either noobs or not caring to put in some effort because of the prejudice.



The only thing that makes YJ 'easier to prepare' is that it doesn't require much breaking in to be good. It's like saying, you would recommend less experienced cubers to buy F-2s because they're so good out of the box rather than a better cube that takes a little effort to make it good. So they should never get another potentially better cube because it's 'harder to prepare'?

Also, like what Woner said, we didn't say that YJ 5x5 sucks, we simply stated that a good V-5 is better. And a good V-5 doesn't take a lot of effort to make. FYI, I once lost my V-5 and bought a YJ (at that time it was just introduced and many people were saying it's better than V-5 so I was not prejudiced at all), and played with it for a few weeks. In the end I just ordered another V-5, and this is coming from someone who doesn't practise 5x5 regularly (but I do have a good V-5, the new one I bought).



daniel0731ex said:


> You suck at hardware maintanance → you can't make a V5 good → you're better off with a YJ (it's also significantly superior than V5 in terms of out-of-box performance, because of the more-refined molding quality)
> 
> and noobs don't give a crap about it being "potentially better" if they can't get it out.


 So just because they're noobs you should recommend them to get an easier to prepare cube? (Refer to above argument) Everyone starts out a noob at some point, it doesn't mean if you're not good at making a cube good that you shouldn't try.


edit: I would recommend a YJ 5x5 though, if someone is under budget or just want to have a 5x5 to solve every now and then (is that you, Daniel, considering your 3 minute 5x5 official single?), because the YJ 5x5 is much cheaper and good out of the box. But if anyone wants to get serious about 5x5, the V-cube is the way to go.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 1, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Don't be a queer.



Don't judge me. Obviously you missed the entire point behind the post.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 1, 2011)

So let me get this strait...
Using a cube and lubing once in a while is harder to maintain then tensions, lubing once in a while, and using?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 7, 2011)

So back on topic, why doesn't marucube.com have these in stock?


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 7, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> So back on topic, why doesn't marucube.com have these in stock?


 
we have to wait, i have the maru sq-1, why don't they have that in stock?: i bought it from maru (taiwan) themselves, they said that it will take a while more.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 14, 2013)

What's the verdict on this Maru 5x5x5? How does it compare to ShengShou? (Lightake don't have the SS.)


----------

